# Do you love your job?



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

Got a lot of money to invest and I want to try this. I don't care if I average out to just over minimum wage after expenses I just really love to drive trucks in the snow and after reading for a couple hours it seems like most of you do too!!!

The fun aside I would really like to make good money too so here is my question... what would you do if you where me? I currently have a zr2 Sonoma but understand its not really worth putting a plow on and I have lots of money and willingness to upgrade to a 3/4 ton with a real front axle (sorry fellow Chevy guys:waving. I know ppl who will subcontract me and figure thats best to start out since I'm wet behind the ears but also would have no problem getting my own commercial accounts.

What kind of set up would you go with (truck/plow brand) if you could start all over from the beginning and what would you do to maximize profits wile remaining ethical?payup


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

step 1: drop zr2 off at Diversified Creation
step 2: ask to have 6'' solid axle kit installed
step 3: now customize plow to work with a solid axled zr2
step4: enjoy plowing in an awesome zr2 while no longer having front end problems.

:laughing: payup


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

I love my zr2 I have bought two, is this what you did? How much dose that cost?


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I wish I could do that. the price is on Mike's website. Total end cost with installation? maybe ~$5,500?
If I were to get into the snow removal business as a serious contractor I would definitely buy something stronger and fitted to do the job. Such as a f-250 with a v-plow. Right now, I promised to graduate college and use my zr2 but after that I plan on buying a work truck. 
I have a 7ft fisher on my Z, it does okay, but I would not want to make it a full time plow rig. Its just fun to go out and plow, kinda like what you mentioned. I just wish I had a large area to plow.


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah I just looked them up and their site says about 4k. It would be cheaper to just keep repairing the stock front end for that much. Cool shop tho and not far from me...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Much easier to go buy a 2010 Ford F250 with a Boss V plow!


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

you can do it cheaper yourself just google a s10 forum and there are dozens of how too's for a sas. I would love to have the money for the parts! maybe i will after this plow season!


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree with Grandview nice big Ford with Boss V plow but hey its not my money wesport wesport


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

TheMan;868626 said:


> yeah I just looked them up and their site says about 4k. It would be cheaper to just keep repairing the stock front end for that much. Cool shop tho and not far from me...


Yeah if you do hit me up, I am about 7-8 miles from their shop. I drive by 20+ times per week. I see lots of nice trucks roll out of there.

Honestly for the price you are better off finding a 3/4ton and doing it right the first time.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

TheMan;868614 said:


> Got a lot of money to invest and I want to try this. I don't care if I average out to just over minimum wage after expenses I just really love to drive trucks in the snow and after reading for a couple hours it seems like most of you do too!!!
> 
> The fun aside I would really like to make good money too so here is my question... what would you do if you where me? I currently have a zr2 Sonoma but understand its not really worth putting a plow on and I have lots of money and willingness to upgrade to a 3/4 ton with a real front axle (sorry fellow Chevy guys:waving. I know ppl who will subcontract me and figure thats best to start out since I'm wet behind the ears but also would have no problem getting my own commercial accounts.
> 
> What kind of set up would you go with (truck/plow brand) if you could start all over from the beginning and what would you do to maximize profits wile remaining ethical?payup


Good news is that your front end will be strong, but the rest of the truck will be junk!


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

grandview;868632 said:


> Much easier to go buy a 2010 Ford F250 with a Boss V plow!


I was already leaning that way but I'm not totally against a Dodge or Chevy just looking at the deals in my area... seems like all the true workhorses are Fords tho



terrapro;868687 said:


> Yeah if you do hit me up, I am about 7-8 miles from their shop. I drive by 20+ times per week. I see lots of nice trucks roll out of there.
> 
> Honestly for the price you are better off finding a 3/4ton and doing it right the first time.


I don't plan on going there it was just an idea the other guy with a zr2 had, would be cool but not very cost effective.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Ford superduty with an 8' straight blade, something commercial grade like a pro-plus, blizzard, boss superduty, etc. No sense in spending extra money on fancy v-plows or power plows if you're going to be subbing anyway, as in most cases you get paid for time, not efficiency.


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

Very good point, I'm being told $45hr to sub


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

TheMan;869076 said:


> Very good point, I'm being told $45hr to sub


FORGOT IT

I been hear 50-80 dollars per hours here.


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

Should I push for the extra doe or wait till I have proved myself and then demand the raise? No pun intended...


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

TheMan;869086 said:


> Should I push for the extra doe or wait till I have proved myself and then demand the raise? No pun intended...


$45 an hour in your truck, your plow, your insurance, your repair bills and your time... 
Laugh at the guy and walk away.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

$50 bare minimum as a sub with an 8' plow and 3/4 ton truck. $60 is more reasonable.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

TheMan;868614 said:


> I don't care if I average out to just over minimum wage after expenses


Thanks alot..

People like this makes it hard for the people who try to make a living doing this.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My dream truck would be a GMC 2500HD Duramax Diesel with a 8.5' Fisher Xtreme V.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Plowing snow sucks.......................it's the $$ and only the $$ that I look forward to.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

grandview;868632 said:


> Much easier to go buy a 2010 Ford F250 with a Boss V plow!


I agree. You could have those papers signed so fast you could be ready for the snow!


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

Mackman;869388 said:


> Thanks alot..
> 
> People like this makes it hard for the people who try to make a living doing this.


I'm not saying I would go out and low ball any ones rates I'm just saying I have no problem taken a loss until my equipment is paid for. That and I understand I could probably make more money else where but I would really enjoy this job...


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

mercer_me;869552 said:


> My dream truck would be a GMC 2500HD Duramax Diesel with a 8.5' Fisher Xtreme V.


I'm gonna have to agree with ya on that one! I've been looking around and the problem is its hard to find what I want with a standard trans and I'm pretty dead set on having one.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You want a manual trans to plow with?!?!? You're nuts.


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

Manual wont over heat and makes constant shifting to and from reverse a breeze


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

TheMan;869678 said:


> Manual wont over heat and makes constant shifting to and from reverse a breeze


You've got a lot to learn young grasshopper


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

got-h2o;869665 said:


> You want a manual trans to plow with?!?!? You're nuts.


i agree manual transmissions stuck for plowing i also agree with grandview a nice ford and a boss or a western and your set


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

got-h2o;869682 said:


> You've got a lot to learn young grasshopper


Will Mr.Miyagi teach young Danielson? But seriously whats the disadvantage?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

TheMan;869708 said:


> Will Mr.Miyagi teach young Danielson? But seriously whats the disadvantage?


Well Danielson.....................waaay too much unnecessary work. Imagine sometimes 20-30 hours of constant shifting. You're left leg would be 4x the size of your right one, if you were still able to move it. Not to mention trying to fumble a handheld or reach for a joystick efficiantly.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Also, you've only got two hands, ones turning the wheel, one has to go on the joystick to raise/lower/angle the blade at some time, too much extra work to be shifting from joystick to shift gears so on.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i got a stick in my truck, and it doesn't bother me.after hearing and seeing my buddies go through an auto every two years. ill stick to replacing a clutch every year. the only difference plowing with a stick and auto it the clutch and a handheld cause there would be to much going on with a joystick.


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah but how big is your left leg?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree with you guys on the manual trans plowing is not somthing that makes entirely to much sence to me either, one of my best buddys plowed with stick shift trucks for years, he had 2 dodges, then a chevy all manuals. He loved them and swore by them... since then, he has plowed with 1 automatic chevy and now he is on an automatic dodge. 

I can give him only one advanage... he can get in and out of a pile quicker than me. As he would push up into the pile, he would have the clutch pushed in and the truck in reverse before he stopped moving foward so when he hit the pile, he would let the clutch out and back he went.

As for disadvantges... #1- He got stuck all the time as when he would let the clutch out, his tires just started spinning. An automatic it is much easier to feather your way out of a stuck siuitation. #2- after anything more than a 16 hour push would leave him crippled the next day as his leg would kill him. #3- on a long parking lot push, he would have to switch gears as he pushed to gain speed: somtimes it went well, somtimes the weight of the snow would almost dead stop him as soon as he touched the clutch to grab 2nd gear.

As for the shifter thing, we fixed that problem. And Bill I know your gunna like this one after seeing some of my other inventions! Yet another _Philbilly D-Lux Kustom Creation_


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

got-h2o;869605 said:


> Plowing snow sucks.......................it's the $$ and only the $$ that I look forward to.


not me i do it for the LOVE ! the love of dealing with broken down trucks, no show employees, no pay customers !:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

A few years ago i plowed with a stick and a Fisher belt drive pump.....NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!....No Thanks to the stick....:salute:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

FORD is the only way to go lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

KL&M Snow Div.;870056 said:


> FORD is the only way to go lol


Thats Right wesport


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

Superior L & L;869981 said:


> not me i do it for the LOVE ! the love of dealing with broken down trucks, no show employees, no pay customers !:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Well from the looks of your fleet I'm guessing its still extremely profitable


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Philbilly2;869910 said:


> As for the shifter thing, we fixed that problem. And Bill I know your gunna like this one after seeing some of my other inventions! Yet another _Philbilly D-Lux Kustom Creation_


Hahahahaha NICE!!!!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I am going to answer the original question of "do you love your job"

Answer is [email protected]#@ NO.

I love being my own boss...but there is always someone that can take your job away from you.

Get ready for a life of stress. 

But get this...It's gonna be better than being a puppet on a line somewhere working for some lame hourly wage.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

got-h2o;869714 said:


> Well Danielson.....................waaay too much unnecessary work. Imagine sometimes 20-30 hours of constant shifting. You're left leg would be 4x the size of your right one, if you were still able to move it. Not to mention trying to fumble a handheld or reach for a joystick efficiantly.


All while holding a cup of coffee talking on the phone. Automatics are where it's at. We bought a new Sterling for a salt truck in 04 and I regret not spending 6k extra for an auto everytime I drive it and we don't even have a plow on it.


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

Give me that 6k you saved pluse the gas money your saving pluse the upkeep your saving pluse an hourly wage and I'll gladly drive that truck for ya.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

JD Dave;870367 said:


> All while holding a cup of coffee talking on the phone. Automatics are where it's at. We bought a new Sterling for a salt truck in 04 and I regret not spending 6k extra for an auto everytime I drive it and we don't even have a plow on it.


What a bunch of girly boys 

Ive used standard tranys for 23 years plowing driveways (talk about shifting, try 75 to 100 driveways per storm). You leg wont get 4X bigger. I had an auto plow truck I HATED IT!

IF you normally drive a standard you will be fine. If you normally drive an auto you will HATE the standard.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

theplowmeister;870494 said:


> What a bunch of girly boys
> 
> Ive used standard tranys for 23 years plowing driveways (talk about shifting, try 75 to 100 driveways per storm). You leg wont get 4X bigger. I had an auto plow truck I HATED IT!
> 
> IF you normally drive a standard you will be fine. If you normally drive an auto you will HATE the standard.


Are your controls on the right or left of you?


----------



## Griffinlc (Sep 6, 2008)

got-h2o;869605 said:


> Plowing snow sucks.......................it's the $$ and only the $$ that I look forward to.


 Yup, I call it blood money payup. The novelties of mining the white gold wear off quickly when you're doing it to live. 15 minutes is fun, 15 hours


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

terrapro;871076 said:


> Are your controls on the right or left of you?


I mount the fisher Joystick ON the SHIFTER.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=655370&postcount=26


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

If you're flush with cash, you can work commercial accounts and sure you're going to like it, I'd over kill with an F-550 or Dodge 5500 with a 9 or 10' V. Nimble trucks with strong front ends and you'll have the ability to cary a large spreader. Plowing snow is eventually a weight game and having a loaded spreader allows you to push heavier piles + you can upsell the salting + mulch/stone/soil deliveries in the off season.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

There is no way I would plow with a stick shift everytime out. It would drive me crazy.


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

theplowmeister;870494 said:


> What a bunch of girly boys
> 
> Ive used standard tranys for 23 years plowing driveways (talk about shifting, try 75 to 100 driveways per storm). You leg wont get 4X bigger. I had an auto plow truck I HATED IT!
> 
> IF you normally drive a standard you will be fine. If you normally drive an auto you will HATE the standard.


 I'm glad I'm not alone! Little history fact here... the automatic transmission was actually invented just so women could drive cars:laughing:



fms;871166 said:


> If you're flush with cash, you can work commercial accounts and sure you're going to like it, I'd over kill with an F-550 or Dodge 5500 with a 9 or 10' V. Nimble trucks with strong front ends and you'll have the ability to cary a large spreader. Plowing snow is eventually a weight game and having a loaded spreader allows you to push heavier piles + you can upsell the salting + mulch/stone/soil deliveries in the off season.


 Thats exactly the kind of information I was looking for, thank you!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Why do you need to be "flush with cash" to work commercial accounts? I thought the idea was to charge cash to plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

theplowmeister;871100 said:


> I mount the fisher Joystick ON the SHIFTER.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=655370&postcount=26


Why did you put it on up side down? That would drive me crazzy. But I gues I would get used to it after a while.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Because if you fly a plane, you pull the stick towards you to go up and push the stick forword to go down.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol what does flying have to do with it?!?!? Equipment is the same way, and that would be the least of my concerns............how about left/right!?!?!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya well, if your used to pulling up and the blade goes down its a problem. left - right, just cross the hoses and all is well. 

So its not a problem for you. Thats how I solved a reversal of controls problem for me.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

If you got the cash this is what you want. ( but in a tri axle)

I know alot of guys that have trucks that work under penndot. They get around 175-200/hr and get tons of hours. You are out way before the storm hits and are out way after the storm leaves. Doing major roads no customers to keep happy and easy plowing. Also you dont have to worry about getting paid.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

On Hiniker's, and new Sno-Way's...pressing down makes the blade go up, and pressing up makes it go into float.

I like it much better this way.

Loader Style.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

BladeScape;871702 said:


> On Hiniker's, and new Sno-Way's...pressing down makes the blade go up, and pressing up makes it go into float.
> 
> I like it much better this way.
> 
> Loader Style.


That's how Bosses are too. Its only Western (and Fisher) that's backwards.


----------



## TheMan (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow thats a hell of a rig. I don't have quite that much money though... I don't like signing papers and paying interest either. My plan was to spend about $20,000 and cash out on a used truck.


----------

